# Ist dieses Notebook seinen Preis wert?



## Raikoon (12. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal wissen ob das Notebook  für den Preis von 1.200€ gut ist oder ob es zu teuer ist. Habe es beim Media Markt gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Laut dem Aufkleber auf dem Notebook und Geizhals hat das Teil nur eine 950M - daher ist das wirklich ziemlich teuer. 
Der Prozessor ist ziemlich schnell - und es hat eine halbwegs große SSD... Dafür aber halt keinen zusätzlichen Datenträger.

Im Grunde ein sehr schönes Gerät (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ), rein auf die Spieleleistung und die Speicherkapazität bezogen ist es aber extrem teuer.


----------



## Kotor (12. März 2016)

Hi,

um den gleichen Preis wirst du ziemlich sicher das gleiche Notebook mit Nvidia 960M, 4GB RAM bekommen. (aber nicht beim MM)
Ich würde es nicht nehmen.

grüße
kotor


----------



## trigger831 (12. März 2016)

Würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Das Acer Aspire V15 Nitro BE VN7-592G-790U (NH.G6JEV.004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre schon die bessere Wahl. Nur mal so als Beispiel. Das MM Angebot ist schon sehr teuer.


----------



## flotus1 (12. März 2016)

Eindeutig zu teuer, selbst wenn es eine GTX 960 hat. Je nachdem wofür das Notebook verwendet werden soll ist es auch eine Fehlkonfiguration.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Inwiefern Fehlkonstruktion?
Das Teil ist so wie es ist eigentlich ganz gut, nur ist der Speicherplatz halt extrem begrenzt.


----------



## flotus1 (12. März 2016)

Fehlkonfiguration, nicht Fehlkonstruktion. Für einen Gaming-Laptop ist die GPU zu schwach für die CPU. Bzw. andersrum, je nachdem wie man es sehen will.


----------



## Raikoon (13. März 2016)

Nur möchte halt gerne ein Lenovo Notebook haben und mir gefällt dieses Notebook vom Design her sehr gut und von der Tastatur her. Kann mich z.b Garnicht mit den Tastaturen von Acer und HP anfreunden... wirken irgendwie billig für mich. Weil sonst finde ich den Laptop vom Design her echt gut. Frage mich nur ob die 950M DDR3 oder DDR5 Speicher hat?


----------



## flotus1 (13. März 2016)

Wofür willst du denn das Notebook verwenden? Ob ein Notebook das richtige ist hängt stark davon ab.
Falls es aber wirklich nur eine GTX 950M sein sollte ist der Preis gnadenlos überzogen. Egal ob DDR3 oder GDDR5.


----------



## Raikoon (13. März 2016)

Würde das Notebook nur als Multimedia Notebook verwenden und will damit CS GO ohne Ruckler spielen können, weil mein Lenovo G50-80 das nicht mehr so packt (i3-2348m, Geforce 710M, 8GB DDR3) und dachte bevor ich nen Notebook kaufe was so 700-800 € kostet lieber paar 100€ mehr ausgeben und was vernünftiges haben.


----------



## flotus1 (13. März 2016)

So wirklich vernünftig finde ich ein Multimedia-Notebook für 1200€ nicht.
Als Alternative würde ich dir dieses hier vorschlagen: Lenovo IdeaPad Y700-15ISK, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 960m 4GB (80NV006NGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder das MSI GL62 6QF - GL62-6QFi781H11 (0016J5L-SKU1005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder dieses MSI PE60 6QE Prestige - PE60-6QEi78H21 (0016J5-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dann muss man auch nicht raten welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist.


----------



## Raikoon (13. März 2016)

Noch jemand einen Rat für mich?


----------



## WaldemarE (14. März 2016)

Wenn "nur" um CS:GO geht und du etwas willst was gut verarbeitet ist

2 FW   DGE, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T46 p fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
http://www.campuspoint.de/lenovocampus-thinkpad-t560-20fjs03700.html
2 FMS , Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T46   - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
2 FAS 5Q  , Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T46 s fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
8 Q3  68GE Lenovo Campus IdeaPad 5  s (schwarz) - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen


----------



## Raikoon (14. März 2016)

Da steht überall Seite nicht gefunden


----------



## WaldemarE (14. März 2016)

Habs Repariert ^^


----------



## Raikoon (14. März 2016)

hmm finde mein Lenovo immer noch am besten


----------



## WaldemarE (14. März 2016)

Naja Verarbeitungstechnisch und vorallem was die Garantie angeht geht nix über Business Notebooks hier mal aktuelle Tests 
Test Lenovo ThinkPad T56 (Core i5, SSHD) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Lenovo ThinkPad T46s (Core i7, WQHD) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Lenovo ThinkPad T46 p Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Normaler Marktpreis mit Festplatte findet man die so um 1300 Dublonen. Sicherlich gibt es günstigere Angebote aber nicht vom gleichen Hersteller


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Bevor ich mir so ein kackenteures Business-Notebook kaufe um damit zu spielen, kaufe ich lieber ein halb so teures Notebook und ersetze es im Ernstfall mit einem neuen Notebook und zu dem Zeitpunkt aktueller Technik...

flotus1 hat ja schon eine gute Alternative gepostet. Der i5 ist völlig ausreichend und die 960M eine ganze Ecke schneller als die 950M.
Lenovo IdeaPad Y700-15ISK, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 960m 4GB (80NV006NGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zudem kostet es nur 900€...


----------



## Raikoon (14. März 2016)

Ja die Business Notebooks sind auch echt nicht meins. Kosten viel Geld und haben dann noch nicht mal eine externe Grafikkarte... Der Y700 von Lenovo bietet gute Hardware für den Preis das Design gefällt mir jedoch überhaupt nicht und der Laptop soll mehrere Probleme haben mit dem Display und den Lüftern. Und würde dann glaube ich echt lieber 200€ mehr bezahlen auch wenn dort die schlechtere 950M verbaut ist...


----------



## flotus1 (14. März 2016)

Welche Probleme meinst du? Die sind mir bisher entgangen.
Aber wenn du unbedingt dein ursprüngliches Notebook willst dann kauf es halt. Mit einem anderen wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich werden. Jedes Notebook hat irgendwelche Macken. Wenn man es haben wollte sieht man über sie hinweg, wenn es einem "aufgeschwatzt" wurde stören sie. Falls trotz Auszeichnung bei Mediamarkt nur eine GTX 950M verbaut sein sollte kannst du ja nachträglich einen Rabatt aushandeln. Ein Beweisfoto hast du ja schon.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Wenn es dir so auf das Design ankommt, wieso ist dann nicht ein MacBook eine Option? 

Gut, jeder muss Prioritäten setzen. Wenn dir das Design so wichtig ist, dass du sogar mehr bezahlst und weniger bekommst. 
Leider gibt es kaum schnelle Notebooks in einem besonders guten Design.

Das Display hat zwar jetzt nicht sooo die große Farbraumabdeckung, scheint sonst aber ganz ok zu sein. Laut dem Tester scheint das Display trotz der geringen Farbraumabdeckung einen guten Eindruck zu machen. Und das Notebook wird weder zu warm, noch überdurchschnittlich laut:
Test Lenovo Ideapad Y7 15ISK 8NW Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Wohlgemerkt mit einem 6700HQ.

EDIT: Eine Preisverhandlung wäre jedenfalls ein lohnenswerter Versuch. Allerdings gibt es das Notebook nicht mal im Internet günstiger, daher würde ich da auch nicht zu hohe Erwartungen haben...


----------



## WaldemarE (14. März 2016)

Einmal lesen NOTEBOOK: Consumer- vs. Business-Notebooks - oder: Plastikschrott vs. Qualitat | netzwelt.de - Forum, die ThinkPads T460, T460p, T560 und T560p bekommen Ende März ne GeForce 940M/MX. 

Hatte selbst ein Consumer Notebook und das sah nach einen Jahr trotz pfleglicher Behandlung aus wie aus dem Anus gezogen. 

Aber jedem so wie ers haben möchte. Zum richtigen zocken holt man sich so oder so nen richtigen Rechner da hat man fürs gleiche Geld die dreifache Leistung.


----------



## flotus1 (14. März 2016)

Leider werden viele der Modelle mit Geforce 940M/MX voraussichtlich nicht in Europa angeboten. Darauf zu warten könnte enttäuschend sein. Quelle: Kundenfragen bei Campuspoint.


----------



## WaldemarE (14. März 2016)

Hab selbst bei Lenovo nachgefragt. Mir wurde gesagt das es der T460s mit dem GeForce nicht nach Europa kommt und die anderen wohl nur für kurze Zeit. 

Am Lappy zock ich z.B. nur über In Home Steaming, das is aber weniger gut für CS:GO da dort jede Millisekunde zählt.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. März 2016)

Consumer-Notebooks automatisch schlecht dastehen lassen ist genauso blöd wie Business-Notebooks automatisch als zu teuer dahinzustellen. 
Wenn man das Teil nicht die ganze Zeit durch die Gegen wirft sollte alles in Butter sein. Wenn man natürlich das Allerbilligste kauft, braucht man sich nicht wundern - aber die Spielenotebooks automatisch als minderwertig verarbeitet hinzustellen geht garnicht. 

Mein Samsung R60-Notebook aus dem Jahre 2007 lebt auch noch - und das, obwohl ich das Teil habe seit ich 13 (?) bin, es vorher dauerhaft mobil unterwegs war (gehörte einem Fernfahrer) und ich selber es nicht gerade pfleglich behandelt habe (ich habe auf dem Teil auch schonmal halb geschlafen...). Gut, dank Klavierlackdeckel ist das Teil dort extrem zerkratzt, nur so dämlich ist mittlerweile kein Hersteller mehr. 

Sämtliche Notebooks die ich bisher gesehen habe sind nur durch unpflegliche Behandlung kaputt gegangen. Und vor Kratzern und Gebrauchsspuren ist auch ein Business-Notebook nicht sicher... 
Einzig die Garantie und die Wartbarkeit sind im Schnitt besser. 



> Das Design der Y-Serie des Vorjahres war durchaus gelungen. Diese Design-Philosophie kehrt beim Y700 mit einigen bemerkenswerten Veränderungen zurück. Während es bei unseren Y50 und Y70 Probleme mit der Verarbeitung gab, ist das Y700 15ISK an den Ecken und Kanten, wo eher Spalten entstehen, spürbar fester. Folglich wurden die Lautsprecherabdeckungen neu gestaltet und sind nun größer und straffer als zuvor. Die Unterseite des Geräts wurde auch umgestaltet. Die Lüfterüffnungen sind neu, und der Subwoofer-Grill wurde verlegt.
> Der Rest des Modells erscheint vorwiegend gleich wie beim Vorgänger. Der Bildschirmdeckel zeigt eine überdurchschnittliche Verwindungsfestigkeit, und das Ein-Balken-Scharnier ist stark genug, um Wippen des Bildschirms beim Tippen zu verhindern. Die Basiseinheit ist besonders verwindungsfest und sogar druckfest bei Druck im zentralen Tastaturbereich. Der Bildschirmdeckel verkrümmt sich bei Druck im zentralen Bereich nur leicht, keinesfalls besorgniserregend stark. Während wir Unibody-Lösungen gegenüber zusammengeklebten kleineren Teilen bevorzugen, hat Lenovo diesmal in puncto Qualität besser gearbeitet.



Die Wartbarkeit ist bei dem Teil auch gegeben, nur lässt sich die Unterseite leider recht schwer abmontieren - sollte wenn man das Teil einmal im Jahr sauber macht aber kein Thema sein...

Und wiegesagt: Bevor *ich *mir so teure Business-Notebooks kaufe, kaufe ich mir wirklich die billigen Notebooks und tausche sie im Notfall vom gesparten Geld gegen aktuelle Technik aus. 
Acer Aspire E5-574G-50TJ grau (NX.G3HEV.006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist ja letztlich jedermanns eigene Entscheidung... Ich selber sehe es zwar ein, dass die Business-Notebooks durchschnittlich besser verarbeitet sind, aber für Privatanwender finde ich die Aufpreise schon etwas stark.


----------



## Noofuu (16. März 2016)

Wie wäre es mit Dell ? Inspiron 15 der 7 Serie | Dell Deutschland Gute Leistung schlichtes Design zum vernünftigen Preis, Wartungsklappe und man kann eine SSD hinzufügen.

DELL Inspiron 15 7559-  92 Notebook i7-67  HQ 1  8GB SSHD Full HD GTX Win 1 


----------



## Raikoon (16. März 2016)

hmm ist jetzt die frage ob der DDR4 RAM und die 256GBSSD wesentlich bessere Perfomance fürs System bringen als die 960M im Dell Notebook  Weiß nicht was besser ist...


----------



## Noofuu (16. März 2016)

Die Performance beim Spielen bringt meist die GPU und bei manchen Spielen auch die CPU, die SSD bringt nie so viel wie eine bessere GPU genau so wie der DDR4 Speicher.
Eine GTX 960M hat schon recht gute Leistung damit sind viele Spiele gut Spielbar wenn ich auf Youtube schaue schaffen es ja viele GTA 5 mit einer 940m zu spielen


----------



## Raikoon (16. März 2016)

Die 950M wird wohl gut genug sein... will damit ja hauptsächlich CS GO spielen  auf jeden Fall besser als meine jetzige 710M


----------



## Noofuu (16. März 2016)

Das mit Sicherheit, aber CS GO bzw die Source Engine ist auch mehr CPU Lastig zumindest war es so bei den alten CS Teilen. Aber da reicht schon ein i5 denke locker aus.


----------



## Raikoon (16. März 2016)

Hmm okay. Naja werde glaube ich den Lenovo nehmen auch wenn es viel Geld ist aber denke dann habe ich auch was für die Zukunft ) vllt kann ich ja noch was am Preis handeln?


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

Naja, "für die Zukunft" ist eine verlötete GTX 950M in einem Consumer-Notebook von Lenovo sicher nicht. Aber du bist ja fest entschlossen.


----------



## Raikoon (16. März 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Naja, "für die Zukunft" ist eine verlötete GTX 950M in einem Consumer-Notebook von Lenovo sicher nicht. Aber du bist ja fest entschlossen.


Hmm  Jetzt bin ich mir wieder nicht so sicher


----------



## Noofuu (16. März 2016)

Wieso so festgefahren , was macht den Lenovo so einzigartig ? ich Persönlich finde den Dell für den Preis schicker


----------



## Raikoon (16. März 2016)

Die Tastatur vom Dell soll nicht so pralle sein und auch das Display. Hatte bisher nur ein Lenovo Notebook und dieses war immer ein treuer Begleiter. Das Lenovo Notebook kann ich auch direkt vor Ort kaufen und falls was mit ist kann ich direkt zum Media Markt hin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Irgendwann kommt aber die Stelle wo man einen Kompromiss schließen muss und ein Notebook ist eben kein PC. Vergleichbares geht da leider sehr schnell ins Geld und das nicht wenig.


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

Falls was mit ist kannst du direkt zum Mediamarkt hin. Super, die schicken es dann ein und du bekommst es 1-4 Wochen später wieder. Das bringt dir gar nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Diese Art der Garantie ist aber mittlerweile Gang und Gäbe und es gibt quasi kaum noch Sachen die man direkt an den Hersteller senden kann


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

Naja, für 1200€ könnte man es auch anders haben.
Worauf ich aber hinaus wollte: dass man es zum Mediamarkt bringen muss damit die es einschicken ist kein Vorteil.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. März 2016)

Ansonsten die Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen, dann muss es der Markt tauschen.


----------



## WaldemarE (17. März 2016)

Schon mal was von der Beweislastumkehr gehört? Denn nach 6 Monaten musst du beweisen das das Gerät beim Kauf schon defekt war!
Und tauschen muss der Händler auch nicht bei der Gewährleistung sondern darf 3 mal nachbessern bis zum Tausch, mit der Gewährleistung kannst du dir genauso gut den A....  abwischen.


----------



## Noofuu (17. März 2016)

Er muss es selbst wissen, das Problem ist man bekommt für 1000-1200€ keinen "Perfekten" Laptop es werden hier und da immer Abstriche gemacht.
Das Dell Notebook ist vom Preis/Leistungs verhältnis schon sehr gut für 999€ kann man dann aber auch keine Super Ausstattung mehr erwarten bzw nicht das beste vom besten.
Die Tastaturen an Laptop´s finde ich allgemein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig vor allem beim Spielen.

Lenovo hat auch so seine macken wie es bei ihnen mit Garantie usw aussieht weiß ich nicht.
Aber am Ende entscheidest du doch was dir am meisten zusagt das können wir dir hier nicht abnehmen, hier können wir nur Tipp´s geben und die vor-nachteile aufzählen.

DELL XPS 15 955 -4938 Notebook i5-63  HQ SSD Full HD Windows 1  um so mehr man will desto Teurer wird ein Notebook.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. März 2016)

Der Händler kann dann aber nicht einfach auf den Hersteller verweisen, sondern muss es selber machen.


----------



## Noofuu (17. März 2016)

Würde mich mal Interessieren ob schon eine Entscheidung getroffen worden ist


----------



## Raikoon (17. März 2016)

Da auf dem Preisschild eine Geforce 960m steht aber nur eine 950m drinne ist bekomme ich das Notebook bei Media Markt jetzt für 1100€ statt 1200€. Denke da werde ich zuschlagen


----------



## Raikoon (19. März 2016)

Habe den Lenovo jetzt gekauft für 1.100€ und bin vollkommen zufrieden  Kein Vergleich zu meinen alten Notebook und innerhalb von 15Sekunden ist er komplett hochgefahren  Danke nochmal an alle für die Beratung


----------



## flotus1 (19. März 2016)

Edit: Mein Fehler...


----------

